# When Should I Expect Kittens?



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I am a foster carer and have received a pregnant cat from the pound. If her babies had been born in the pound they would have been euthanized at birth, so I agreed to foster mama and her babies until they could all be rehomed. Please note, I did NOT breed this cat and she and her kittens will all be desexed, vaccinated, microchipped, etc before being rehomed. I foster through an organization so they care for all of this 

I have been reading as much as I can about what to do when the kittens come as this is the first pregnant cat I have the opportunity to care for. 
She is getting quite big now, the vet said a week ago she would probably give birth within a day to a week, so it should be very soon now, but today is a week and she has no babies.

She has finally started going into the nest I made for her and moving the blankets around, but she sleeps on the floor. I keep her away from all the other animals I have so she isn't stressed. I can feel the babies moving around occasionally (she doesn't really let me keep my hands on her belly long enough to really feel them long). 
Yesterday she went into her nest (first time I saw her do this) and started rolling around on her back wanting belly rubs. She doesn't seem THAT large to me but then again she is only a small cat as she is around 10 months old  

Any advice I can get for when the kittens come I would really appreciate. If you can give me more signs to look out for, I would appreciate that too. 

Thanks everyone 

I have attached photos for everyone to see her.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kittens normally arrive around 2 weeks after movement is felt. About 2 - 3 days before birth her tummy will drop and she will have a show as the muscus plug comes away. Ripples are mild contractions that are getting the kittens into position, and birth is imminent - though can take a few hours after wards.


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Ok great thank you! I have only had her for just over a week now but I have felt the kittens moving since I got her, so should be soon based off of that


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Very hard to be sure since you have no idea when she was mated. The best reply, maybe, is she will have them when she has them! If she can still clean her behind then she probably has another week or two to go.

She's a lovely cat.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

That is one sweet little cat. Hope all goes well for her!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> The best reply, maybe, is she will have them when she has them!


Agree  Vets are usually pretty bad at predicting how far along a cat is.

There is such a variation of signs, some nest for a week others a day. My girls don't lose their plug until moments before birth, others can go a week. Some stop eating, several of my girls will just about give birth with a head in the food dish.

I always feel movement for more than 2 weeks.

The belly drop is a good sign but not everyone notices that, and it can be 1 day or more after that.

Poor girl being so young, hopefully she'll know what to do and you plan on being there for the birth.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Previous post was from my mobile. My various fosters have held onto their kittens for as much as 2 weeks despite looking about to burst when I got them. The two I'm thinking of in particular had 6 and 5 kittens.


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Yes, I really hope to be there. I'm home a lot so I am sure I will be 

I really hope she knows what to do, but I have done a lot of research. Poor baby, wish whoever owned her previously would have desexed her  But they will all get loving homes and she won't ever have to have a litter again and her babies won't ever have to


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

flambardslover said:


> Yes, I really hope to be there. I'm home a lot so I am sure I will be
> 
> I really hope she knows what to do, but I have done a lot of research. Poor baby, wish whoever owned her previously would have desexed her  But they will all get loving homes and she won't ever have to have a litter again and her babies won't ever have to


That's really refreshing to hear xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

flambardslover said:


> Yes, I really hope to be there. I'm home a lot so I am sure I will be


It really is important that you are there, things can and do go wrong. Kittens get stuck, or don't breathe right away, she may not do the cords, a placenta may be retained (resulting in infection).

Like most breeders I won't leave my girls alone, of course we have the advantage of knowing when she's due, so it's good you're home a lot.

ETA where abouts are you? I'm thinking outside the UK?


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Yes I am constantly checking on her, and will start waking up every few hours in the night when I see more signs of labor being close. I don't think the vet was right. They said it would be anywhere to a day to a week. It has been over a week now and I don't think she will give birth too soon, though I could be wrong...

I live in Australia but saw that people on here seemed very knowledgeable about cats so decided to join.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought so by the writing style  I'm in Adelaide

Happy to give you my mobile number if you want, just in case. you can text or call anytime if she's in labour and you need some help or just someone there


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I thought so by the writing style  I'm in Adelaide
> 
> Happy to give you my mobile number if you want, just in case. you can text or call anytime if she's in labour and you need some help or just someone there


Of course she will ring in the middle of the night. 

@flambardslover, what's the deal if she does need a vet to delivery her kittens? Will the rescue pay? Suspect not. Do make sure you have their phone number and know where to go. Here in the UK a lot of vets use an out of hours service so one ends up going somewhere completely different, and they don't have access to the cat's medical records. Of course there aren't any for your cat, but in the unlikely event of needing the vet you don't want to trying to find somewhere you've never been before, possibly at night, when you are worrying about her.


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Wow thank you so much. That is very kind of you. I would love that, anything to just make sure she has a safe delivery. Haha, I won't call you in the middle of the night, don't worry. Only if she decides to give birth in the day and I think something is wrong  *Fingers crossed that doesn't happen*

If something goes wrong, the rescue will pay for all medical bills regardless of where I take her in case of an emergency. They are lovely and really care for the animals they rescued so whatever the costs, they will pay so long as it means she and her babies are safe.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Middle of the night is when you need the most help  Really don't mind the time so long as all goes well.

Can't PM you as you've not got enough posts, my number is (edited out, if you didn't write it down let me know)


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Thank you so much, that is really so sweet of you. You are a true animal lover, thanks for caring about my foster kitty and her future babies


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My pleasure. More than likely all will go smoothly, but you never know and pays to be prepared.
Have you got the ER vet sussed? If you let me know where you live I can try and find one if needed, have helpful friends all around  


Keep us updated with how she is, and ask all the questions you like, or browse through other threads


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

I have  I have a vet literally two minutes from my house and they recommended an emergency vet for me if needed and it isn't far either.

The mama cat is getting very big now, she can't clean her bum anymore. The kittens have been kicking for the whole two weeks I have had her. She is peeing and pooing A LOT and yesterday it seemed the poo was a bit soft, not really runny like diarrhea is, but in the middle. Sorry if that is gross, but I heard they have clean outs sometimes? 

She is nesting a lot, she wouldn't even get in the nest at first, she would just sleep on the floor on a blanket. She is also very talkative the entire time I am with her, though I guess she has been somewhat vocal the entire two weeks.

Anyway, we are getting closer each day 

Could I ask you guys what you recommend feeding pregnant cats? I have been feeding her good quality kitten hard food and some kitten wet food. The vets recommended the hard food, I am using Science Diet kitten food for her (which is what they recommended) but a vet nurse from another rescue organization gave me a big bag that is designed for pregnant mothers, so I will do my research on that too, I just want to feed her whatever is best. So any recommendations would be great


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

I hope this works this time, last time I posted it didn't send through for whatever reason.

Thank you for your offer  I have checked out the emergency vet, it was recommended to me from my current vet who is only located 2 minutes away from my house so I can get there really fast in case she needs it.

She has been getting really big, she can no longer clean her bum. She had runny poo yesterday, kind of soft not really RUNNY, if that makes sense. She is pooing and peeing a ton.

The babies have been kicking the whole two weeks I have had her and she is getting a bit more vocal, but she has been vocal the entire time I have had her. She also has been nesting a lot which she wouldn't even get into the nest up until a few days ago.

That is the update on her  No babies yet though.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Runny poo is a sign she's almost there.

Glad you've got the vets sorted  Please keep up updated


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

I just found out her colostrum has come in. Does this give a better time frame?
I just want to try to figure out when I should be waking up every few hours at night.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls bag up a week before, others don't until after birth. I would guess she's only got a few days left. 

Is she in your room, or can you sleep in hers? I have my girls in with me, they wake me when it's time - but they're rather vocal girls


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Unfortunately she has been in my bathroom (don't worry, it isn't a small bathroom). It is warm in there, whereas my room is very cold at night, and so are most of the other rooms. I wouldn't really want to move her now that she is finally nesting, but my room is literally right next to hers, the head of my bed is right up against a wall that if you knocked down, would be the bathroom. So I hear everything, but I think I will start setting my alarm now. I'd rather be tired then miss it and find out she did need help and something happened to the babies.

Hopefully it is soon, her belly looks like a basketball. Poor girl.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sleep in the bath 

Doesn't sound like her tummy has dropped yet. Is she still eating? Grooming her tummy/nipple areas?

Some girls will stop eating a day or so before, and all mine groom their tummy a lot for a few days before.


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Haha might have to, with a bunch of blankets it wouldn't be that bad 

She isn't really eating her hard food, but the wet kitten food we give her she eats it very quickly.

She isn't really grooming herself at all that I have noticed. She rolls over a ton now wanting belly rubs, which she only started a few days ago.

I noticed she has only pulled the hair off around two nipples, should I cut around the others? Some people told me to cut it off and some said not to, so I haven't done anything.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry about her nipple hair, she'll likely groom it closer to birth or it will happen after.


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Thought everyone would like to know Faith has had 5 babies so far. I don't think she is done yet though. 5th baby just got here 

3 black kittens and 2 grey kittens so far.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done, Faith  Black and grey - lovely! 

Did you have to sleep in the bath?


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Haha surprisingly she had them during the day. I think she is done, five bubs and they are 3 grey and 2 black. Thought it was a third black but when he dried off he was grey.

Gorgeous babies


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awww, so cute 
Glad everything went ok!
She looks like a very proud mummy :thumbup1:


----------



## karinaberry85 (May 9, 2013)

awww so glad everything went ok. they are beautifull.!! i love gray kitties :001_wub::001_wub: xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

karinaberry85 said:


> awww so glad everything went ok. they are beautifull.!! i love gray kitties :001_wub::001_wub: xx


Blue woman  - they are called blue  - come on you knew that!


----------



## flambardslover (May 7, 2013)

Me too!
And a huge thank you to spotty cats, even though I didn't need to give you a call, it was great knowing that the number was there if I needed it. I was so nervous since it was my first time fostering a pregnant cat, but I am glad it went well


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad all went well


----------

